# Any TT trans gurus out there?



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

whats the best manual transmission mods for the TT 5 & 6spds? can you change gear ratio? can you do anything for quicker shifting?


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

what trans did the mk1 TT come with? 
whats the 5spd and whats the 6 spd

some VW trans info i found. i wonder if you can mix and mach to make a awesome close ratio 5 or 6spd maybe get the first 200mph mk1 TT? or a longer first gear and close ratio after that


http://techtonicstuning.com/TransRatios.html
http://www.zelek.com/diagram_charts/diagramlist.htm


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

my main reason for this thread in i have a 5spd but i plan on swaping a 6spd when i put the new engine in. and if im gonna do that might as well build it up. would prob be cheeper then buying a rebuilt one to just do it my self with custom ratios


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

any differance in the ptu 5spd vs 6spd? cand i use a nonTT 6spd and mount my 5spd PTU on it? ive searched and searched but cant find any info. maybe im looking in the wrong place any help would be apreciated.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

can anyone verify these ratios for me?

Gear Type 6 Speed Manual 
Final Drive 3.32:1 
1st Gear Ratio 3.42:1 
2nd Gear Ratio 2.11:1 
3rd Gear Ratio 1.43:1 
4th Gear Ratio 1.09:1 
5th Gear Ratio 1.1:1 
6th Gear Ratio 0.91:1 


http://www.supercarsite.net/audi/tt-coupe-quattro/2002


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

taverncustoms said:


> can anyone verify these ratios for me?
> 
> Gear Type 6 Speed Manual
> Final Drive 3.32:1
> ...


That is correct for the six speed!


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

madmax199 said:


> That is correct for the six speed!


cool thanks. i found some interesting info id like to share.

spoiler alert: this guy never built the trans as far as i could tell. but theres alot of info im sorting through it. he was trying to put 6spds in a 5spd case. i just want to put differant gears in a 6spd case. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-adding-a-build-it-yourself-O2M-6-speed/page3


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

Factory ratios for 180Q 6-speed 

1st 41:12 = 3.417 
2nd 40:19 = 2.105 
3rd 40:27 = 1.481 
4th 38:33 = 1.152 
5th 35:30 = 1.167 
6th 32:33 = 0.970 

Tranny gear ratios:

225Q 6-speed 

1st 41:12 = 3.417 
2nd 40:19 = 2.105 
3rd 40:28 = 1.429 
4th 37:34 = 1.088 
5th 34:31 = 1.097 
6th 31:34 = 0.912 
rev 30:12 x 23:14 = 4.107 
final drive 1st-4th 63:15 = 4.200 
final drive 5th,6th & rev 63:19 = 3.316 
bevel boxes - 17:27 x 27:17

02M Gear Ratios

2.8L -

1st - 41:12=3.417 pinion set 1
2nd - 40:19=2.105 pinion set 1
3rd - 40:28=1.429 pinion set 1
4th - 37:34=1.088 pinion set 1
5th - 34:31=1.097 pinion set 2
6th - 31:34=0.912 pinion set 2
Rev - (30:12)*(23:14)=4.107 pinion set 2
R&P 1 - 63:15=4.200
R&P 2 - 63:19=3.316
Mode - Sport

1.9L -

1st - 41:11=3.818 pinion set 1
2nd - 40:19=2.105 pinion set 1
3rd - 39:29=1.345 pinion set 1
4th - 35:36=0.972 pinion set 1
5th - 32:33=0.970 pinion set 2
6th - 29:26=0.806 pinion set 2
Rev - (31:11)*(23:14)=4.630 pinion set 2
R&P 1 - 68:21=3.238
R&P 2 - 68:26=2.615
Mode - Comfort
---------------------------
02M EDJ (VR6) Gear Ratios
1st = 3.818
2nd = 2.105
3rd = 1.429
4th = 1.088
5th = 1.097
6th = 0.912

02M FSR (VR6) Gear Ratios
1st = 3.357
2nd = 2.087
3rd = 1.469
4th = 1.150
5th = 1.194
6th = 0.975
-----------------------
O2M Manual Transmission for 1.8L Engine

Tranny code: ERR

Ratio Z2:Z1

Final Drive (w/dual mass flywheel)
62:16=3.875
Final Drive (w/o dmf)
62:20=3.100

1st
41:12=3.417
2nd
40:19=2.105
3rd
40:27=1.481
4th
38:33=1.152
5th
35:30=1.167
6th
32:33=0.970
Reverse
30:12x23:14=4.107
--------------------------
Tranny code: FML, FZQ

Ratio: same

F Dr (w/ dmf)
71:18=3.944
F Dr (w/o dmf)
71:23=3.087

1st
47:14=3.357
2nd
48:23=2.087
3rd
47:32=1.469
4th
46:40=1.150
5th
43:36=1.194
6th
39:40=0.975
Reverse


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

tell me what you think about this gear graph, this setup is possable out of the o2m.

OEM 225 TT









This is possable let me know what u think.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

WOW no one wants to do 200mph in a TT ???????


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

taverncustoms said:


> WOW no one wants to do 200mph in a TT ???????[/QUOTE]
> 
> Would it be cool to say you had done it? Yes. Would it actually be cool? No, unless you were on a track and had much bigger brakes than you actually do. Aerodynamics aren't in your favor.
> 
> Above, you list the ratios for a 180Q 6 speed, with 6 ratios, but only one final. The 180Q's have a 5 speed 02M variant, so I assume they have two finals like the 6 speeds. So are you sure that's accurate?


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

taverncustoms said:


> WOW no one wants to do 200mph in a TT ???????


I don't care about going 200MPH, but I'd _love_ to be able to do 85MPH @ ~2100RPM for highway :thumbup: Now tell me that I can do it for


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

What I would like to do is make first gear (mostly) and second gear (if possible) slighly longer in the six speed without messing with the final ratio. I don't like getting stock in between gears when racing because of how short 1st and 2nd gears are in the six speed.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

jbrehm said:


> I don't care about going 200MPH, but I'd _love_ to be able to do 85MPH @ ~2100RPM for highway :thumbup: Now tell me that I can do it for


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

20v master said:


> Would it be cool to say you had done it? Yes. Would it actually be cool? No, unless you were on a track and had much bigger brakes than you actually do. Aerodynamics aren't in your favor.
> 
> Above, you list the ratios for a 180Q 6 speed, with 6 ratios, but only one final. The 180Q's have a 5 speed 02M variant, so I assume they have two finals like the 6 speeds. So are you sure that's accurate?


5speed gears were not involved in this patern


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

taverncustoms said:


> well no not for 500.00 but if you need to buy a 6spd anyway its about the same price.
> 
> and its not a tdi 6 gear swap. tecnicaly this is just a 225 tt R&P swap on a 1.9 TDI gearset


Yeah, I realize that this is an R&P swap; I meant can it be done cheaper than it cost to swap in a TDI 6th?

Like Max, I find 1st and 2nd annoyingly short, so maybe I would consider just pushing the whole range longer...


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I am interested in what the graphs would look like for the 6sp V6 TT and whether i can get to 200 with a raised revs to 7500 which i am currently running as i will be doing VMAX here in the UK in the future. 200 for me would be cool..sorry for the hijack lads but you seem to have the knowledge available.
VMAX is a private event performed on a 2 mile air strip with timing beams at 1.6 miles, do you think i can do it?
Steve


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Do u guys no what gear to change in a the 5speed. when you go 160 MPH the Rpms are way up their and
the rpms go up really slow just wondering because the tyranny is out of the car right now


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

sTT eV6 said:


> I am interested in what the graphs would look like for the 6sp V6 TT and whether i can get to 200 with a raised revs to 7500 which i am currently running as i will be doing VMAX here in the UK in the future. 200 for me would be cool..sorry for the hijack lads but you seem to have the knowledge available.
> VMAX is a private event performed on a 2 mile air strip with timing beams at 1.6 miles, do you think i can do it?
> Steve


i dont mind the hijack not really one to begin with i hadent looked into the vr6 gears yet

with 
02M FSR (VR6) Gear Ratios
1st = 3.357
2nd = 2.087
3rd = 1.469
4th = 1.150
5th = 1.194
6th = 0.975

and 225 R&P set, you would need to 8500 RMP's to hit 200.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

with
02M EDJ (VR6) Gear Ratios
1st = 3.818
2nd = 2.105
3rd = 1.429
4th = 1.088
5th = 1.097
6th = 0.912

and 225R&P you hit 200 at 8000rpms same as 225tt trans lol


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

ive been looking and the hard part is getting a 1.9 6spd trans or gearbox.
one of the tunning companys should get a large order from the UK. so we all can have one. i wonder how much the shipping would be from the UK for just the gearset. i wonder if Canada has any?


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for posting taverncustoms :thumbup:

The 2nd gear ratio on the 02M FSR = *2.087*.
That would be the "ultimate" second gear upgrade for me. With the stock 2.11:1 this is what I get on top of second gear with popular race tire diameters (only rev to OEM 6600 rpm limit):


25.4"▼▼ (275/17 or 315/17) ----- 24.8"▼▼(285/18) 
RPM ------------(MPH) ----------- RPM----------- (MPH)
8000 rpm 86.30 mph -------- 8000 rpm 84.26 mph
7500 rpm 80.90 mph -------- 7500 rpm 78.99 mph
7000 rpm 75.51 mph -------- 7000 rpm 73.73 mph
6500 rpm 70.12 mph -------- 6500 rpm 68.46 mph
6000 rpm 64.72 mph ------ 6000 rpm 63.19 mph 
5500 rpm 59.33 mph ------- 5500 rpm 57.93 mph
5000 rpm 53.93 mph ------- 5000 rpm 52.66 mph
4500 rpm 48.54 mph ------- 4500 rpm 47.39 mph
4000 rpm 43.15 mph ------- 4000 rpm 42.13 mph
3500 rpm 37.75 mph ------- 3500 rpm 36.86 mph
3000 rpm 32.36 mph ------- 3000 rpm 31.60 mph
2500 rpm 26.97 mph ------- 2500 rpm 26.33 mph
2000 rpm 21.57 mph ------- 2000 rpm 21.06 mph


That 2.08 gear would guaranty that I never have to shift to third at autocross and still not give too much grunt away from being too tall. Anyone knowledgable on the subject, what's needed to swap just the second gear out of a VR6 into the 6 speed?


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

any one know the finals on the vr6 6spd TT


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

madmax199 said:


> Thanks for posting taverncustoms :thumbup:
> 
> The 2nd gear ratio on the 02M FSR = *2.087*.
> That would be the "ultimate" second gear upgrade for me. With the stock 2.11:1 this is what I get on top of second gear with popular race tire diameters (only rev to OEM 6600 rpm limit):
> ...


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

ok i just checked graph and its not worth posting the 2.087 2nd gear only gives you 1mph at 6800rpm with 26" tall tires aka stock size. i really am starting to think the best option is custom R&P prob be cheeper then buying a imported 1.9l or even a vr6 trans to molest


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

http://wrdusa.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?...ode=02A398675394&Category_Code=a4gtivr6tranny

Eurospec 6-speed transmission for VR6. 3.94 R&P. 
Gear Ratios:
1. 3.30
2. 1.94
3. 1.31
4. 1.09
5. 0.89
6. 0.75 

they dont give the 2nd R&P ? wierd but 2nd tops out at 69mph in this trans


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

62T ring 02M409155F $273
20T FD1 02M311208D $445
16T FD2 02M311205D $338
fond this here---}http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3128597/page1

that one tooth will give you 4mph in second gear.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

im really starting to see why noone has done this yet lol.


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

i once saw someone here on the forums say that force fed engineering did custom gears for these trans, not a 100% if thats true or not but might be worth to ask them a few questions, good luck


----------

